# Sticky  Tutorial - Posting images using Flickr



## jazzman

***Updated 9/18/2012***

I've noticed a few people struggling to post their photos from time to time, so I've made a quick tutorial for posting photos from 
an external site, specifically Flickr in this case.

The most effective way to post your pictures here is to first store them on a free external site. Your pictures remain stored 
on the external site, and you then create links to them so that they may be viewed directly here on Chihuahua-People. 

There are number of free online storage sites. *Flickr & Photobucket* are two popular choices. Being free, there are certain limitations – 
primarily the number of photos you can store. There are reasonable yearly rates, if you need a larger storage capacity. Currently 
it’s $25 annually for unlimited storage. Check the site for details. Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing 

It’s not a question of which site is better, or how many bells and whistles can be utilized on various sites. The question addressed here 
is how a less experienced or less computer savvy user can post his/her pictures here, using Flickr. 


I hope this helps!

There are two important key combos to be aware of. They will be used in this procedure 
(combo means you need to press both keys at the same time).

1) Ctrl-C = copy
2) Ctrl-V = paste

For example, by holding the CTRL key and the C key, you will copy the selected text. 
Using the CTRL key and the V key, you will then paste the same text elsewhere. 

Note: In this procedure you’ll use CTRL-V, but you won’t actually need the CTRL-C combo
It’s good to know, none-the-less. It was required at one point, but Flickr changed their process.

___________________________________________________

*Let’s Proceed.*



*1. Here is a section of a standard Flickr page. You can see I have six photos. 
I would like to post the “Crazy Handsome” photo (center, row 2) on Chi People.*
_________________________________________________________________












*2. I've clicked on the “Crazy Handsome” image and it now appears as a single image on screen, as shown.*
_________________________________________________________________












*3. I now use the mouse to position the cursor anywhere within the borders of the “Crazy Handsome" image, 
and click the RIGHT MOUSE button once.*

Notice the pop up box indicating ‘View All Sizes’ shows several size options.
You may click on any one of these, using the LEFT MOUSE button.
______________________________________________________________________












*4. Having clicked one of the available sizes, I’m now taken to a screen as shown here. Note that I can now 
choose any of the available sizes and see how large each might appear. 
*
Try selecting the different sizes until you find one you want to use.
_________________________________________________________________












*
5. Now that I’ve chosen the size I want, I once again use the mouse to place the cursor anywhere within the border 
of the ‘Crazy Handsome’ image. 

I then click the RIGHT MOUSE button which brings up a small menu as shown.
I move the cursor over the ‘Copy Image Url’ choice and click the LEFT MOUSE button.

The menu now disappears (this is correct).*

_________________________________________________________________












*6. Now I navigate back to the Chihuahua-People site. 
Whether I'm starting a new thread, or responding in an existing thread, the procedure is the same.
I click on the "Insert Image" Icon *

_________________________________________________________________












*7. A pop-up window appears. Don't touch the mouse, simply use the CTRL-V Key combo to 
paste the Image URL into the box*

_________________________________________________________________












*8. After using the CTRL-V key combo, the box will appear something like you see below. 
The text is the actual web address (the ‘URL’) of the photo on Flickr, which was captured with the 
‘Copy Image URL’ menu choice back in Step 5.*
_________________________________________________________________












*9.I can hit the ‘Enter’ key, or click ‘OK’ with the mouse. 
Either way, the text will appear on your screen as shown below.*
_________________________________________________________










Note at the bottom of the screen there are two buttons: 
* “Submit New Thread" *and "*Preview Post"*

Use the "Preview Post" button to see what your photos will look like. 
_You can make changes and hit the Preview button as many times as needed. 
This is a good time to consider the size of the image you are posting. 
A very large image can be difficult for some people to view, and will load slowly on some computers. 
A very small image can be difficult to view as well. 
Experiment with different sizes, go back to step 4 to select a different sized image, if necessary. _ 

*When you are happy with the results, clicking on ”Submit New Thread” will publish your photos.*


*10. Finally, you, and everyone else will see your gorgeous pictures.*
You’ll have to provide your own Crazy Handsome Chihuahua…Mateo is mine 

_________________________________________________________________













.


----------



## Aquarius

That is brilliant, thank you so much!!


----------



## michele

Great Alan good to see you back


----------



## waza

Thanks!


----------

